# new band, 2nd gig this weekend...



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Myself and 3 other friends (we are all between 35 and 40) I went to school with got together just before Christmas last year and started jamming. I have been wanting to get a band together for years - and other than jamming with the 2nd guitar player (I am lead and vocals as well) periodically we had no drummer and no bass player. In a span of a week I ran into the other guys and asked if they would want to play some time - well, they did! After only a few weeks of practice (less than 10 rehersals) we played our first paying gig at a local bar/tavern the beginning of last month. This weekend we are playing tonight and tomorrow - three full sets (about 1 1/4 hours each) and know enough tunes to play steady. We play basic classic rock stuff but with some folky rock, and a few heavier tunes thrown in for good measure.

Its been a long time coming, and we are just having a lot of fun - working hard - and hopefully in a few more months and a few more gigs we will get to the point that we feel pretty comfortable with each other.

Playing out, for a live crowd who enjoy's the music and appreciate's what you do is the BEST feeling... playing alone just doesnt cut it anymore!

I tell you, if I can get a band together and play - anyone else ought to be able to do it. Just try it man, its so much fun! 

AJC


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Right on brother! Playing live adds another dimension to playing an instrument. A few more gigs and you guys will be tight(er)  

Keep adding songs every now and again to keep it *fresh*. (my .02c)

:rockon: evilGuitar:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Sweet. It's always a blast to play.

My band is hitting hard times again. What is it with drummers anyway? :sport-smiley-002: 
Decided he had something better to the other night when we were supposed to be rehearsing. Definitely not the first time, and he's done it to gigs as well!

I haven't been on stage since November, and I'm getting very antsy!


----------



## Peema (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re Second Gig*

Right on, I'm 56 and I'm not going to quit until I can't carry my equipment anymore. All The Best! Peema


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, the first night of two went OK - I made a LOT of stupid mistakes (like moving to the wrong chord, starting a lead break on the wrong fret, etc) basically I am still getting used to singing and playing at the same time (only been singing since last Dec) but its getting better.

I find early in the night, when there arent too many people yet in the bar its harder to "get into" your playing and things are much better when it fills up, people are singing along and dancing. Then I get pumped and my playing improves as well.

Night # 2 tonight and there is suposed to be a lot more people out (usually here on a Sat. night the bars are a lot busier).

The hardest part for me is staying up till' 3 am - I am usually in bed by 11pm! 

AJC


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

It's not always the case but the 2nd night of a 2-nighters is more relaxed. You guys probably left a lot of the *heavier* stuff at the venue so the setup time will be nothing and you won't be *tiring* yourself bringing it in. Plus you might be relaxing today (being Saturday). Sounds like fun. I haven't played live since mid-2002 (drums back then) and I miss it. I haven't played guitar (and singing) live yet, got to develop some *chops* first.

Have fun.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, we left everything set up (just took my guitars home with me) -drums, the amps, PA system, lights etc takes us about an hour to set up and wired. Its nice that the place is small and we know the owner well. I feel safe leaving my gear there.

I agree the first night is kind of like a warm up for tonight. I am expecting a lot of friends and people I know to come out tonight so it should be a blast.

Hopefully we'll get asked to play again soon - we'd like to play about once every 4 to 6 weeks which for the 4 of us (who all have busy jobs and home life) would be just about right.

The nice thing about a small town is there is a lack of live music (a lot of acts come in from out of town) and the bars are very eager to get more local talent to play.

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

2nd night went awesome. More people and we were much better (tighter and fewer mistakes).

I tend to loosen up and my leads especially get a lot free-er and my singing too when I see a lot of people digging what we play.

We have been asked to come back in a few weeks so I guess we werent that bad! 

Now the other fun part... going to get the band's paycheck 

AJC


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Now the other fun part... going to get the band's paycheck
> 
> AJC


Now that ain't working, that's the way you do it? money for nothing and the chicks for free!!  

Glad to hear that it went well.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I got the money but no chicks this time... heh heh 

I was trying to give em' the eye though.. and a there was a lot of cute ones out last night. I'm actually the only single guy in the band (the other three guys are married) so its kind of fun 

AJC


----------

